# Latest acquisition



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

S&W Model 25. 45 long colt.

This photo does not do it proper justification. It is a beautiful gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovansbeautiful gun,what's serial no.? Can't see it good the way it's laying in box. What's the dash?
To be honest with you I shot my 25s more than the 29s. I shoot mild loads with full wadcutters at
about 750fps. No sharp crack, little kick, a deadly accurate out to 40yds. I did just get a 6 1/2"
full Target 29, just gun. I haven't shot it yet, going to get a 44 WC mould. Been flogged with
paper work. You going to keep it? Did you end up with the R-25?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

its a 25-5. Have to get it out of the safe to get the serial number. R-25 didnt work out. Kind wish I would have made an offer now, but... Still was just a wall hanger. Hve not shot it yet. Bought some ammo. Problem with selling it is I paid premium price and will probably have to wait a few years to see any investment return on it. They dont make them anymore though... that was my motivator..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans, my favorite shooter is a 25-5 in 8 3/8". I can't see gun very well but if it's as good as it looks, ones
like that in case are running $1200 -$1600, nice shooter grade $800-$1200. I jump on any in $800 range.
Matter of fact any nice N frame is $800 and up, except 28s, and they are starting to catch up. Do you
load?I can shoot mine for less than 22s. I make my own bullets that is the major expense. I never use
any off the new hot magnum ammo in any of my Smiths. There is no reason to beat hell out of a quality
piece. Looking for some good old stuff on market due to Christmas.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My last 2 .....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> My last 2 .....


Nice looking gun.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I just bought another XD. I couldn't resist this time I bought the XD 9. Palmetto armory had some really good Black Friday deals. Springfield is also giving away two magazines a mag holder and a gun bag with handgun purchase. My other newest purchase is a super Blackhawk .44mag. What a gun I love that thing but with the 7.5" barrel it's not an everyday carry item.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thank you smallmouth crazy!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

laynhardwood said:


> I just bought another XD. I couldn't resist this time I bought the XD 9. Palmetto armory had some really good Black Friday deals. Springfield is also giving away two magazines a mag holder and a gun bag with handgun purchase. My other newest purchase is a super Blackhawk .44mag. What a gun I love that thing but with the 7.5" barrel it's not an everyday carry item.
> View attachment 198973


Just got myself the XD9 mod.2 the other night. Sent in my form for the magazine/bag giveaway today. Great deal! Just wish they'd send me another double stack mag...now that would be perfect.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is a "GUN", my latest Smith&Wesson M29-2. Scarce 6 1/2" barrel. 44 mag. all Ts


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Just got myself the XD9 mod.2 the other night. Sent in my form for the magazine/bag giveaway today. Great deal! Just wish they'd send me another double stack mag...now that would be perfect.


I thought about getting the mod 2 but the prices on the extreme duty service models were hard to beat. I already have the 40 so i figured I would get the wife the 9 she loves it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought the .44 cause my dads friend was moving and didn't want to take it. I got an amazing deal on it. It is really fun to shoot and came with scope mount and scope that I will probably never use.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Blackhawk looks nice. M29 ahhh.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Blackhawk looks nice. M29 ahhh.


Just scored another 29-2. 61/2", lost out on the K-22. Can't win them all.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Think those are original grips?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

_No, they are Arends. Gun is coming with case and two sets of grips/ Herret Targets. Gun is not here yet, just
made deal Sat. I have extra originals for it._


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

It ain't a Wheel, but has some class. Mauser 80sa, licenses Browning HP /35 by Mauser. This one made in
Germany for police and military, in 50s/60s. Mauser subbed some out to Czechs.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just scored another Wheel gun. S&W m-24. 44special. 6 1/2". NIB


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

looks new condition brother... wowo... drooling..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If I don't part with a few I'm not going to have enough blood left to scab over.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread is getting interesting.I'm looking at a g 43 in two weeks. 445.00 at rual king


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

For that kind of money you can pick up a good used S&W snubby. Have a dependable gun that will keep it's
value, even gain a little.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> This thread is getting interesting.I'm looking at a g 43 in two weeks. 445.00 at rual king


That seems like a fair price on the 43


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Rural King... what a store. Glad it is over 45 min away.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Rural King... what a store. Glad it is over 45 min away.


Lord yes..my wife HATES IT....LOL


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> For that kind of money you can pick up a good used S&W snubby. Have a dependable gun that will keep it's
> value, even gain a little.


Glocks are dependable shot them for a bit. I have a snubbed 686...like it too.I like the fact that my 26 will hold 13 rnds with the pinkie extension though


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My daily carry ....every day!!!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

My carry piece, we have a lot more "air" between things down here in the sticks .


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> My carry piece, we have a lot more "air" between things down here in the sticks .
> View attachment 199232
> View attachment 199232


Well unerstood!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a heavy lead slinger to carry everyday. A nice gun but I prefer a lighter piece.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

How do you find all those nice old smiths? I have only been shooting for about ten years and those cool old guns don't come around often for me. My super black hawk is from 1984 but that's my oldest gun.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Down here in the sticks everyone has guns. People are constantly wheeling and dealing. New generation wants
action hero guns, ARs, AKs, Glocks. Anything black or camo with big magazine. The old family guns are
slowly coming out of wood work. Good old guns are not hard to come by, but hard to find at the right price.
I think I got my Ruger SBH in 1964, It's got some holster wear, and blackstrap blue is worn, but still in top
shape.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Well its done...the g43 is in hand


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well its done...the g43 is in hand





Saugeye Tom said:


> Well its done...the g43 is in hand


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The last couple days I have been putting my XD 9 to work at the range and man I love it. Great gun for a great price PSA was selling them for 359.00 and free shipping so I couldn't resist. The free mags, range bag, and mag holder just sweetened the deal. I have put 550 rounds through and I'm extremely happy with the groupings and operation. It has a nice trigger and I'm getting used to it. I think it points so naturally for me and it has a 1911 style grip which is nice. I ordered some talon sand paper style grips to complete my new best friend. What ever works best for someone is not always what works best for everyone but I am extremely happy with my XD extreme duty 9


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I also put 100 more through my New Model SBH and dang if that thing isn't awesome to shoot. It is expensive so I have just been getting Remington umc 180gr to play with but I did shoot some federal 240gr jhp and hornady 240gr jhp xtp to see which my gun liked better and it is a toss up. It is all in how I'm squeezing them off or if I'm accidentally jerking in anticipation of the recoil.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Don't feel bad, the 1st shot I fired from 44 mag I hit a gallon paint can at 40yds. After that shot it took me several
boxes to overcome anticipated recoil. For target shooting and plinking there is no need for fancy bullets and full
power magnum loads. A cast 240gr bullet at 950-1000 fps will give outstanding accuracy out of SBH. This load
is also good for practical ranges. My deer load for deer is 240 cast/ gas check over 22.5 gr of H-2400, that's a
hot load. It used to be you could buy 44 special / lead bullets much cheaper than 44 mag, those days are gone.
If you don't load, your best bet is to look into remanufactured target loads. Just make sure they are from a good


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have not shot that far but I wish I had a good outdoor range to shoot at. I have been going to a small but nice indoor range by my house. I think my first shot about gave the lady next to me a heart attack lol . I almost felt bad because she left shortly after


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have no idea how to load my own rounds but it sounds like a fun thing to do.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I have no idea how to load my own rounds but it sounds like a fun thing to do.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Latest in the middle


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Latest in the middle


Nice little collection you have started. It looks like you have developed a Glock addiction.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Nice little collection you have started. It looks like you have developed a Glock addiction.


Thank you......is there a 12 step program?... I have a few others but glocks are my edc...


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

yes but you need to have a dozen first'


Saugeye Tom said:


> Thank you......is there a 12 step program?... I have a few others but glocks are my edc...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Working on 40s and a 45......lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I also put 100 more through my New Model SBH and dang if that thing isn't awesome to shoot. It is expensive so I have just been getting Remington umc 180gr to play with but I did shoot some federal 240gr jhp and hornady 240gr jhp xtp to see which my gun liked better and it is a toss up. It is all in how I'm squeezing them off or if I'm accidentally jerking in anticipation of the recoil.


Heading to maimi valley shooting grounds sunday at 2. To burn a couple hundred rounds. Don't know where ya live but if you're around.......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I live in Amherst which is in North Central Lorain county a couple miles from the big pond. Today I'm working finishing up an Ipe floor. I wish I could shoot today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> I live in Amherst which is in North Central Lorain county a couple miles from the big pond. Today I'm working finishing up an Ipe floor. I wish I could shoot today.


I'm in Montgomery county...north of dayton...you be a tad far to shoot sunday but I go to the pond 3 to 4 times a year...I'll bring a couple guns up this spring in my truck safe and you can guide me to the range....shoot a bit......


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok sounds good look me up this spring


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Here is my wife's Christmas present. It's a sexy little wheel gun and I can't wait to put some down range with this little fella. The smith model 637 air weight


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Man


laynhardwood said:


> Here is my wife's Christmas present. It's a sexy little wheel gun and I can't wait to put some down range with this little fella. The smith model 637 air weight
> View attachment 199570


Man...spoiled her this year. Nice gun!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya when she said she wanted to take her ccw class and she wanted a gun for Christmas I was more than happy to oblige. If she ends up not using it well I guess I have another revolver darn it lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Ya when she said she wanted to take her ccw class and she wanted a gun for Christmas I was more than happy to oblige. If she ends up not using it well I guess I have another revolver darn it lol


Hope she likes it. If you take it over , ate you gonna change the grip??? Lol..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It comes with two ha ha. Ya that pink grip just wouldn't cut it for me personally. The trigger lock isn't my favorite thing ever but I can live with it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My wife is a nurse and works nights she should be home in about 45 minutes. I'm hoping she likes it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> My wife is a nurse and works nights she should be home in about 45 minutes. I'm hoping she likes it


Well.....did she?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes she is very excited and can't wait to shoot it. I got lucky she chose me. She loves to fish and just enjoy the outdoors. Now we can go shooting together. I just want her to be as safe as possible in today's crazy world. I hope she never has to use her gun in self defense. I think it's better to have it and not need it; then to need it and not have it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Yes she is very excited and can't wait to shoot it. I got lucky she chose me. She loves to fish and just enjoy the outdoors. Now we can go shooting together. I just want her to be as safe as possible in today's crazy world. I hope she never has to use her gun in self defense. I think it's better to have it and not need it; then to need it and not have it.


Glad she's excited !! I agree with you 110 percent check out the first thread...th crazy people are at it again


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Well the 637 is a very nice shooting gun. I'm glad my wife likes it and shoots it quite well. I love it and it is more accurate than I figured it would be. Shooting it single action is a little tricky it has about a 1lb trigger pull. I'm going to have a hard time not buying myself one


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> Well the 637 is a very nice shooting gun. I'm glad my wife likes it and shoots it quite well. I love it and it is more accurate than I figured it would be. Shooting it single action is a little tricky it has about a 1lb trigger pull. I'm going to have a hard time not buying myself one


 lol..I knew it...I shot the g43 today. A bit snappish I may have to try the air lite


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

What are they going for


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally able to put a pic up of the last 3 togeather


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The best price for the Airweight I have found is from PSA. I got mine for 399.00 + 25.00 for the FFL transfer. It is a little snappy with the +p rounds but not very much with the regular rounds.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

laynhardwood said:


> The best price for the Airweight I have found is from PSA. I got mine for 399.00 + 25.00 for the FFL transfer. It is a little snappy with the +p rounds but not very much with the regular rounds.


 I guess I know what I'll be doing Friday


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How did that 637 fit in the hand of man. Problem with my hands are they are big. I carry a colt 380 but feels like its going to fly out of my hand...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It really does have a nice feel it shoots real nice also . I'm not a big guy I'm not little either. I am happy with the 637


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Laynhardwood --- Nice little J frame you bought for your wife.
I kind of like them myself.








This one got some new leather for Christmas.

A company called Altamont make a larger grip for the J frame. The Altai is the one I have (someplace in my reloading room) for the J.
The grip on this J is Altamont's Classic Panel the (old school) Tyler-T added to get a little wider grip.

Link to Altamont --- http://www.altamontco.com/experimen...mith_and_wesson/#Smith_and_Wesson_j_round.php


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like a nice combo


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have fallen in love again..Nice look piece Blue Pike...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe I may have too.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I know I keep looking at that sweet set up and I'm pretty sure I'm also in love.


----------

